# Help fine tuning my texture



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Couple questions on getting better at texturing if anyone can help .

1. What is the "whitest " product to spray with? ( without adding paint ) 

2. How does air , thickness of mud and hole size all work in different combinations ? ( reason I'm asking is one you tube video says he uses one hole size for everything and only adjust air ) 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes you can use the same hole size for everything if you really want. Turning the pressure up and down has an effect on atomization of the product meaning it will come out in bigger globs with low pressure and smaller globs/mist like with much higher pressure. Example: you can use lower pressure if trying to get a big knock down pattern or you can turn it up if you want a super light orange peel. Eventually you will probably find that you will change hole sizes and different guns all together to get what you like. As for wanting a super white product, why? Unless it isn't going to get painted afterward. For that you need to fog coat the areas then come back and do your texture. Would still recommend a bit of paint in the mix if wont be getting painted.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

The reason I asked about a more white texture finish , is I mostly do insurance claims. I used synco classic finish ( red box) to spray a room on a white primed ceiling and the texture blobs sure looked yellow . Great info , thanks


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Leeboy said:


> The reason I asked about a more white texture finish , is I mostly do insurance claims. I used synco classic finish ( red box) to spray a room on a white primed ceiling and the texture blobs sure looked yellow . Great info , thanks


ur right and actual Texture says Tex on box or bag is whiter than mud


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

To start with, slightly thicker mud will give a heavier splatter pattern. This is best for a spray knockdown. Very wet, soupy mud is needed for a light fogged on orange peel. A larger orifice creates little back pressure and less atomization. Likewise with lower air pressure. A smaller orifice with a lot of air pressure and wet material will give you the most atomization and the finest texture. Also, are you using a stator tube or pump prayer ? Or a gravity feed hand hopper ? When I used to do a lot of spraying with a trailer rig one of my favorite sprays was to spray a unit with a medium fine orange peel texture and then come back and fog it with a super fine texture over the top. It gave the finisher a decent amount of hiding, while looking very full with no signs of ugly "splatter" to the texture. But any more, nobody wants a spray on texture here in Western Colorado.


----------

